# and here is my JUMBA!!!



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here you all go! i can't wait to bring this chunkmeister home!!!! and please please don't mind the pictures of me! i ahve no makeup on and noooo sleep!! hope you all enjoy (and i hope i'm doing this photobucket thingy right!)





































































[/img]


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

the pic where i'm holding him up really shows his coloring the most. he's a blue brindle and yes, his eyes are still blue. not sure if they will change or not. he'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and he weighs a hefty 1.14 lol almost 2 pounds  that's my boy hehe....

oh and here's a pic of his mama


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG! Hes so handsome! bet u r so proud!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> OMG! Hes so handsome! bet u r so proud!


not as proud as the real mama saffron  she's such a good mama! but i'm sooo excited to be getting him!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a gorgeous puppy..! He has the most beautiful coloring !


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww he's just so cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Look at his color! He is so different and so cute!! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Bless his adorable little self. Words fail me, he is so beautiful.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks! his coloring is one of the reasons i fell for him  the other was his fatty belly and goofy face hehe. 


*oh gosh i noticed i haven't plucked my eyebrows in about a week! that's bad, you all know me and eyebrows!*


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! He's such a cutie patootie and his name fits him to a T! Love his colouring  It's gonna be awesome to watch this little fella grow, I bet his coat will get even more and more fantastic


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw Mandy he is a doll............


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, talk about adorable... :love4: He is SO Cute!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What an absolute doll He almost looks like a cuddly fuzzy teddy bear


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mandy he is so handsome... I love the littlel black one that is snuggled up on his back.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow he is adorable and you look so pretty Mandy :wave:


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

He is soo adorable...they all are!!! :love4:  Congrats!! :wave:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

WOW!!!! What an amazing little guy. I have never seen a chi like him. He is so unique. You are so lucky. I agree with Ruby's mom, I can't wait to see what he looks like as he gets older. He is absolutely STUNNING! You are one lucky chi mom. Congratulations!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What a darling boy! He is such a little sweetheart! Lucky you!!  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow i would deinitely picked him too , what a special color !! he has such a sweet face too :love7: 

....and you definitely don't need make-up !!!

haha about the eyebrows ,i just lost my pincet a week ago , i was losing my mind ,walking around with a wild mono-brow :roll: ,feeling so embarassed  my mom brought me a new one this morning and i just had a major plucking :lol: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is lovely , what a cute little baby. i love his colour :wave:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aaah, he's one of those new Snapple-sized chi's! They're the latest thing you know. I hear Britney's got one too! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

belladoggie said:


> Aaah, he's one of those new Snapple-sized chi's! They're the latest thing you know. I hear Britney's got one too! :lol:



lol i'm living off of that diet peach snapple! no time to eat or sleep the sugar it has helps with my hypoglycemia! 

thanks clare and nat. i guess those 2 pics you really can't see the bags under my eyes haha! 

and thanks everyone for your sweet comments about my chubby bubby! 

after watching him play with his siblings (and another around the same age from a different litter) he is very "here you first, you can have the toys, i won't beat you up" and i think chiwi would fit better with him since she is a diva. i can't wait to get him home! he's becoming less dependent on mom and eating wonderfully (lol could you tell!) so i'll probably take him when he is 10 weeks old same age i got chiwi. and since i've been over there all day for the past week, he recognizes me and will actually wake up when he hears me come in. when i go to the x-pen he's the first one to greet me wagging his tail!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

he is beautiful.. so unique.. i can't find a word to describe him.. omg he is just great.. i love his eyes,


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He's the neatest color!!!! He and Chiwi will look so cute together!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mandy , your boy looks so perfect , he looks like he is gonna be a real 
' mummys boy '


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

8) He is fabulous!!!! Gosh he is so unusual....love him!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great pics, especially the ones of you and your gorgeous little baby. I looove his beautiful coat and colour. :love2: You always look lovely Mandy.  Can't wait to see pics of Jumba and Chiwi together. :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks everyone! he's by far "a breed standard perfect chi" lol he's goofy looking hehe. his head doesn't look like an apple, nor does it look like a deer. and he's so chubby too. his eyes are still blue which that means a slight chance of him having problems later down the road. but i just had to ahve him be a part of my family. i knew chiwi had to be my baby cause there was jsut something about her (i was looking for a darker girl) now i feel like she's a part of my bleoved tasha bird. and jumba, i seen him and was like oh he's the boy i've been waiting for!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I really love the coloring as well! Hope his eyes stay that sweet shade of blue because it looks so cute on him. But he would be cute no matter what anyway!


----------

